# ONR or ????



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Right guys, just getting to the end of my second 32oz bottle of ONR so before i take the plunge and buy the big 3.78 litre bottle are there any other products i should be considering?

Must be waterless / no rinse not bother about "normal" shampoo's

recommendations guys


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

pretty sure that Gordon (caledonia) tested a chemical guys product similar to ONR a while back, and liked it iirc


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

mattsbmw said:


> recommendations guys


If it ain't broke..?

Regards,
Steve


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

-Kev- said:


> pretty sure that Gordon (caledonia) tested a chemical guys product similar to ONR a while back, and liked it iirc


I will look that up then, thanks 



Lowiepete said:


> If it ain't broke..?
> 
> Regards,
> Steve


I see your point Steve, just checking i hadn't missed a new product or something different


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

yep cant see me touching anything through the summer other than ONR its changed everything


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

I went straight for the ONR us gallon so im fine for a good while yet.
A few waterless around but the waterless will hit hard im sure as regular wash.
Perhaps we will see more rinse less now ONR prety established but still not mainstream.


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

I looked up gordons thread and it is Chemical Guys hose free. So i have taken the plunge and ordered a gallon of it :doublesho

Will hopefully do a side by side test with ONR


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

Hi Matt,


mattsbmw said:


> I looked up gordons thread and it is Chemical Guys hose free. So i have taken the plunge and ordered a gallon of it :doublesho
> 
> Will hopefully do a side by side test with ONR


You will probably find that ONR and HFE are like chalk and cheese. HFE is much
ermm, "soapier" than ONR. It's also very much more affected by dilution ratios,
so if it's too strong it will streak, though these wipe out very simply with a damp
MF cloth.

HFE does have its place. It's superb with washing wheels, no rinse, no drying.
However, ONR it isn't and I reckon your quest will continue... Good luck 

Regards,
Steve


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Well today was the first opportunity to try out the Chemical Guys Hose Free Ecowash 

Got to say i am extremely impressed with this product 

My initial thoughts are:

Feels much slicker than ONR
Just as easy to use
Allows use of a noodle mitt as it rinses out of the mitt much easier then ONR
Very bubbly and the bubbles get more and more as you use it :doublesho:
Much less water marks than ONR

Overall i am very impressed with this product, will write a full review over the weekend, hopefully with pictures and i may even do a side by side comparison with ONR.


----------



## ironman1982 (Apr 2, 2011)

I love ONR but recently got a good deal on some DP Rinseless Wash and Gloss as AG was purging their legacy product labeling items. I thought that in the end it looked much better than ONR but the lubricity wasn't as good. Both are great products. I am wanting to try the CG Hose Free Wash next.


----------

